# under $50.00 golf at Myrtle Beach?



## suenmike32 (Mar 9, 2007)

Anybody have any suggestions for courses that are $50 bucks or less in the vicinity of Ocean Watch at Myrtle Beach?
I'm talking greens fees and cart.
Somebody told me about a "Plantation at Deer Creek" but I can't find anything on it.
I'm also hearing "coupons" are very helpful as well. Any help is greatly appreciated.
Mike


----------



## Marvin (Mar 9, 2007)

*Myrtle Beach Golf*

The "Plantation at Deer Creek"  you refer to is probably Deer Track Golf Course in Surfside Beach.  I have played there over the last several years, but not this year.  The last time there there were plans to do away with one of the two courses there for development.  There may or may not be any golf to be had there.  The price of golf in Myrtle Beach is very dependant upon the time of year you play.  Try EZlinks web site for last minute golf if you can.  There are also discount coupons in the newspaper if there are any specials there during you stay.


----------



## stevedmatt (Mar 9, 2007)

If your going between now and the end of April, your choices will be limited. And you'll probably have to play after 12 and during the week to get rates under $50.

Deer Track is closed (90% sure)
River Oaks 
Wicked Stick
Burning Ridge
Whispering Pines
Azalia Sands
and Indigo Creek

There may be a few more and some of the above may be up to $60. And these courses actually book very quickly for golf packages, so I would book early.
Try teetimesonly.com


----------



## suenmike32 (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys. Your replies at least provide me with some courses to try.  
I'm in Florida right now and  got lucky by finding a couple guys that wanted to play twice a week, so I was able to get out 8 times.
I'll only have a week in M.B. so, if I get out at least once and  possibly find a golf clinic to go to a few times, I'll be happy.
I found a course here in Palm Beach that gives a 45 min clinic every Saturday morning. Its been helpful to me because I'm a beginner.
Got any ideas on clinics there? (M.B. tha is)


----------



## stevedmatt (Mar 10, 2007)

Sorry, cant help you with clinics.

But I should mention that of the courses I suggested above, I probably wouldn't go to Burning Ridge. I have never been to Whispering Pines or Azalia Sands, but the others are decent courses.


----------



## JLB (Mar 10, 2007)

Dang.

I just threw away my latest Myrtle Beach golf email, 'cuz no one seems to be interested.  Maybe I posted it before.  You might check.

There'll be another one in a week or two, if you'll remind me.


----------



## suenmike32 (Mar 10, 2007)

*Myrtle Beach golf email,*

JLB,
Please post the MB e-mail that you get.  I'd love to read it. Plus...I'm here two more weeks and you may have it by then.

I had such a great clinic this morning...there were 5 people signed up and only "me" showed. 
I had two Pros for 45 min. If I can't chip after this...there's no hope!
If you can't post it, (the MB e-mail), please e-mail it to me.
Thanks a Million!
Mike
(suenmike32)


----------



## jwq387 (Mar 10, 2007)

*undser $50 golf in Myrtle Beach*

If you are talking about Springtime, there are almost NO MB golf courses under $50. The closest golf course to you under $50 is Wilmington Municipal Golf course, one of the best low-price public courses in the country.

Eastport is probably one course in Little River that may be under $50. It is not a "full length" golf course, about 5700 yards from the mens tees. But it is golf, and it is cheap. Beachwood golf club might be in that price range, but it is not very good, IMHO. Azalea Sands might charge you about that price in the spring. Good Luck in your search.


----------



## jfrisk (Mar 10, 2007)

*Grand Strand Golf Association*

Join the above for $25 by typing in "local" for the promotion code as a timeshare owner.

They have many courses for under $50.  If you are a member then you get their rate for yourself and 3 others.

We've used them for the last 4 years.  That $25 rate gives you a membership that is good for 12 months.


----------



## JLB (Mar 11, 2007)

No South Carolina Special Offers on www.esoutherngolf.com.

Here is my Feb. 16 post, the name and phone number from the emails I get:

_See if this is anything:

Myrtle Beach Golf Directors is your Myrtle Beach connection. 1-877-480-4653 (GOLF)_


----------



## jwq387 (Mar 11, 2007)

*cheapgolf im myrtle beach*



jfrisk said:


> Join the above for $25 by typing in "local" for the promotion code as a timeshare owner.
> 
> They have many courses for under $50.  If you are a member then you get their rate for yourself and 3 others.
> 
> We've used them for the last 4 years.  That $25 rate gives you a membership that is good for 12 months.



Fantastic- "Join the Above What?" If you are a member of what? We used "them" for the last 4 years. Who are "they?" A membership for 12 months where? HELP- you advice sounds great- but I just don't understand the aboves and thems in your post. Where do you type in "local" for a promotion code for what?
Could you be a little more specific?


----------



## suenmike32 (Mar 12, 2007)

JLB,
Thanks for the tip. I bookmarked their site. There are no specials for So. Carolina presently, but I intend to revisit the site again. There is a lot of info there regarding courses directions, phone-numbers etc. Very helpful!
Mike




JLB said:


> No South Carolina Special Offers on www.esoutherngolf.com.
> 
> Here is my Feb. 16 post, the name and phone number from the emails I get:
> 
> ...


----------



## JLB (Mar 12, 2007)

It started as efloridagolf and I have bought several 4-round passes from Alan.  It is very much seasonal.  The best time to check is the first day of the month, as each course participating in the Special Offers limits the number of passes each month.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 12, 2007)

jwq387 said:


> Fantastic- "Join the Above What?" If you are a member of what? We used "them" for the last 4 years. Who are "they?" A membership for 12 months where? HELP- you advice sounds great- but I just don't understand the aboves and thems in your post. Where do you type in "local" for a promotion code for what?
> Could you be a little more specific?



He was talking about the The Grand Strand Golf Association


----------



## robtug (Mar 24, 2007)

I just came back from myrtle beach. Played 4 rounds. After doing all the research, I found mbn.com the best web site to get best deals. Played myrtle beach national west course (4 star rated) for $45 including taxes with cart. Nice course. Played long bay for $60 (nice nicklaus course-a little far from MB about 35 minutes). Played wachesaw east for $45 (decent but not as good as the 1st two). Waterway Hills for $45 (average course..i would skip it). All with taxes and cart included. There was a nice deal at whispering pines web site for $150 includes 3 hours of lesson, including video analysis, and round of golf afterward at the course. I thought that was a great deal. By the way, all of these were after rates. I easily finished them even some starting at 2pm. You have to book at least 48 hours in advance.
The other option might be to check with your hotel, they might have special deals with some courses.


----------



## decolady424 (Mar 27, 2007)

*THANKS, robtug!!*

THANKS, robtug, for the info!!  Just booked a tee time for next Tuesday at MB National West at 1:48PM for $47 including taxes and cart!!   Looks like a nice course!!


----------



## Flo (Mar 27, 2007)

*Eastport is closed*

I live in the area and don't golf but Eastport is now closed. Many golf courses have closed recently-developers are buying them and there are plans for building homes everywhere, it seems.


----------



## suenmike32 (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks also to robtug,
I'm taking the 3 hour lesson (at Whispering Pines) and playing this afternoon. I'll let you know how it is.
Mike


----------

